# Old Rv wheels



## riprap (Mar 14, 2012)

I need a wheel for my 1984 wilderness camper. It is an old 4 lug wheel and the hub takes lug bolts instead of nuts. I cannot locate them anywhere on the web. Tire store by the house dosen't even know where to start. The wheel would be used as a spare. It looks similar to a wheel off of a mobile home axle.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Mar 14, 2012)

I need one also. Got a pal that lives over your way that found some somewhere. I'll PM you if I can find out where.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 14, 2012)

Wally world sells them brand new on the rim. Or use to anyhow.


----------



## riprap (Mar 14, 2012)

The wheels I am talking about have the holes almost at the outer edge of the rim. it does not have a round hole where the hub comes through, it is a four star shape.


----------



## collardncornbread (Mar 15, 2012)

Skip the tire stores. You will have a better chance looking up a trailer parts dealer, take your old one or one of the matches and i'll bet he can hook you up. Most small mom and pop trailor suppliers know more about trailor bearings and tires than tire stores.


----------



## JKnieper (Mar 19, 2012)

Call country boy trailers in Cumming.  If they don't have it they can get it or tell you where to go to get it.  Nice folks too.


----------



## ben300win (Mar 31, 2012)

Riprap...I just saw some for sale on marketplace today. Good luck.


----------



## polkhunt (Apr 2, 2012)

I saw 15 inch on ebay  they were very expensive . I have a 78 camper with 14's on it and I just gave up the hunt( and I hunted a long time). I carry a spare tire with me and hope for a place nearby to do a change. I have a dual axle camper so maybe I could limp on three for a while.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 5, 2012)

Try Harbor Freight Tool Supply, I just found some trailer tires there today.  They seem to have several sizes.  Oh and the price was cheaper than Walmart.


----------



## papachaz (May 3, 2012)

have you tried etrailer.com? if they don't have it, they can probably tell you where to get it


----------



## cgn526 (Jul 12, 2012)

That's an old Dexter design. Try watching ebay, I've seen them on there several times. I have a 5th wheel with the same design.


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 24, 2012)

Junk yards often have old RVs in the back of the lot


----------



## riprap (Feb 10, 2014)

I found these today. If anybody needs any of these classic wheels etrailer has them. I sold my 1984 and just got a 1986 wilderness. They have these same style wheels just 15".

http://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Tires_and_Wheels-sf-Wheel_Only-sz-4_on_9.44_Inch.aspx


----------

